# Hi Everyone!



## RedRoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi everyone  


My family takes in pregnant feral or stray cats (which are a HUGE problem in my area), keeps them safe, warm and fed while they raise their kittens, then gets everyone fixed and goes to loving homes. If the mommas are able to be socialized enough to live comfortably in a home setting, then they are, but most we rehome to people who need a good barn cat. We just had our first litter of the year and have two more expecting mommas. I'm here to share my knowledge, but also hopefully to learn a lot and share lots of pictures in the process! I can't wait to get to know everyone


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi! That sounds like quite an undertaking and a lot of work. I hope you enjoy the forum. Where are you from where you have so many ferals? I'm gonna take a wild guess and say g'day mate - Australia?


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

That's so amazing of you and must be very rewarding! I also am looking forward to many kitten pictures! Good luck with your pregnant mommas!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't wait to hear your knowledge about feral cats! I have a feral girl that I have been caring for now for a year, and she is not a good candidate to become an indoor cat. She is spayed and has shots, and she rarely leaves my street. She lives in my yard, or two or three different yards on my street. She used to hiss at me and not come near me, now a year later, I have gained her trust, I can pet her, I feed her 2x a day, I adore her. She brings me nice goodies sometimes, on my front doorstep. I can't wait to hear more about what you and your family do, I think it is wonderful that you do this for feral cats in your area. That makes you an awesome person in my book.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

chuck72 said:


> Hi! That sounds like quite an undertaking and a lot of work. I hope you enjoy the forum. Where are you from where you have so many ferals? I'm gonna take a wild guess and say g'day mate - Australia?


Chuck72....how is Angel?


----------



## RedRoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!




chuck72 said:


> Hi! That sounds like quite an undertaking and a lot of work. I hope you enjoy the forum. Where are you from where you have so many ferals? I'm gonna take a wild guess and say g'day mate - Australia?


Actually, we are just south of you  Near Olympia. We had a lot of little old ladies on our street who used to put food out for them, but all have since passed away and the ferals stuck around. We put food out for them still, but since we are the only ones they seem to stick pretty close to our property. Also since we are a small town in the boonies people take their cats and kittens out here to dump them. We get LOTS of those as well. Currently there is one tom, who we are about halfway to being able to catch so he can get fixed, and we have 3 queens (one we were unable to catch before she had her litter, so we will be catching those once they start coming up to eat), one who is about 5 months who has gone into the trap a few times but never seems to set it off and one who has been trapped and is now in our spare room. She just had 6 kittens and we are working on socializing her  We also take in pregnant ferals or strays from nearby areas. 



Jakiepoo said:


> That's so amazing of you and must be very rewarding! I also am looking forward to many kitten pictures! Good luck with your pregnant mommas!


Thanks  It is very fun playing with all the kittens, knowing they go to good homes and will never have to have the stress of having a litter. My aunt does most of the work with the adult cats at her place, they go there for kitty bootcamp lol. She has a really good success rate, even with the older adults, and it keeps our spare room open for queens with litters. I will be posting pictures today, I need to get new ones though as the current litter is just opening their eyes!  



howsefrau32 said:


> I can't wait to hear your knowledge about feral cats! I have a feral girl that I have been caring for now for a year, and she is not a good candidate to become an indoor cat. She is spayed and has shots, and she rarely leaves my street. She lives in my yard, or two or three different yards on my street. She used to hiss at me and not come near me, now a year later, I have gained her trust, I can pet her, I feed her 2x a day, I adore her. She brings me nice goodies sometimes, on my front doorstep. I can't wait to hear more about what you and your family do, I think it is wonderful that you do this for feral cats in your area. That makes you an awesome person in my book.


Aww  That's great that you take care of her! She sounds like a pretty happy girl. You never know though, we've have some pretty crazy transformations with some of the adults, even before we really started trying to socialize them enough to live in close quarters with humans. One tom we had been feeding for a couple years even waltzed right into the house one day and has been mr lovey dovey ever since! We don't know if he was a true feral though, or if someone had dumped him off as a young adult.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. You have your own TNR program going on! You are awesome. I hope you will post in the feral section with your knowledge. Do you have a low cost s/n clinic near you? Dumping cats is a huge problem. We just got in one that is almost totally blind. Some &*&^% dumped him and he lost weight so fast because he couldnt find food that his bottom lids of his eyes scratched his cornea. Were hoping to restore his sight. Send him good healing energy. Im very glad you are here to contribute you knowledge in helping ferals and socializing them.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome to feline lovers candy land very cool to hear you helping so many furmoms and babies hope to see pics soon

Jodi


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

G'day,Roo How's the weather-er UP LEFT?


----------



## RedRoo (Apr 24, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Welcome. You have your own TNR program going on! You are awesome. I hope you will post in the feral section with your knowledge. Do you have a low cost s/n clinic near you? Dumping cats is a huge problem. We just got in one that is almost totally blind. Some &*&^% dumped him and he lost weight so fast because he couldnt find food that his bottom lids of his eyes scratched his cornea. Were hoping to restore his sight. Send him good healing energy. Im very glad you are here to contribute you knowledge in helping ferals and socializing them.


What is TNR? We do go through a low cost spay/neuter for the adults, but we meet adopters at their own vets for the spay/neuter of them. Lots of healing energy coming your way for your little guy!


Lovemychanel said:


> Welcome to feline lovers candy land very cool to hear you helping so many furmoms and babies hope to see pics soon
> 
> Jodi
> 
> ...


Thank you! I posted some pictures in the "meet my cat" section 


bluemilk said:


> G'day,Roo How's the weather-er UP LEFT?


 Actually sunny! Supposed to get mid 70s this week! Yay!!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

TNR stands for trap/neuter/release, a program for ferals. I live in Seattle, WA, and there is a new organization in town (new to me at least) who practices this. They dropped a card off at my home, I didn't even know there were ferals in this area of town.

I admire all that work with feral cats! 

Mylita


----------

